# Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!



## seeyou (23. Oktober 2005)

Habe am 15.10.05 in  1 Stunde ca. 40 Wolfsbarsche gefangen. 21 davon liegen in meiner Tiefkühktruhe, 1 Makrele war auch dabei. Alles vom Ufer (Steilwand) auf Paternoster mit Pilker. Die Beißzeit war auch nicht länger. Sie kamen schnell haben sich auf alles gestürzt was sich bewegte und waren ca. 1 Stunde später abrupt alle wieder weg. Beißzeit war immer ca. 2 Stunden nach Niedrigwasser. Habe heute 3 gefüllte Wolfsbarsche gemacht - perfekter Fisch!! Gruß, Jens.#6


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fängen! War ja wirklich eine Sternstunde!


----------



## seeyou (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Danke. Das mit der Sternstunde stimmt nicht ganz, da wir am Abend vorher schon in 10 Minuten vor der Dunkelheit einen 60er und zwei 45ger erwischt haben. Auf dem Grill waren die super. Der Opi neben uns hatte 50! Wolfsbarsche in seinem Eimer. Er hatte ca. 1,5 Stunden geangelt. Js.


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

...und das Schonmaß von 38 cm habt Ihr, genau wie ich, selbstverständlich bei diesem leckeren Fisch immer eingehalten #6 

Nikmark


----------



## seeyou (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Ja haben wir - aber als Einzige!!! Sowohl die Holländer als auch die anderen deutschen Angler haben alles mitgenommen. Absolute Schweinerei. Ich weiß nicht, was die Leute mit 15 oder 20cm Barschen anstellen wollen???
Wir wurden immer nur blöd angeschaut als wir die Untermaßigen zurückgesetzt haben. (Das waren ca 15 - 20 Stück)
Bei vielen war es eine grausame Abschlachterei von allem was am Haken hing. Bzw. die meisten haben die Fische einfach am Ufer verrecken lassen ohne sie abzuschlagen und abzustechen.:v  Unglaublich. Js.


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Das ist wohl wahr.
Bei den ansonsten so C&R getrimmten Holländern hört man beim Wolfsbarsch fast immer: "Mitnehmen, egal wie groß" !

Nikmark


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo



> Bei vielen war es eine grausame Abschlachterei von allem was am Haken hing. Bzw. die meisten haben die Fische einfach am Ufer verrecken lassen ohne sie abzuschlagen und abzustechen


 
Beschissen, da könnte ich kotzen.


----------



## Tüskendör (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Moin #d ,

also ich will gewiss nicht stänkern - und wenn das auf dem Bild 38-cm-Teile sein sollen - gut . Aber du wirst zugeben: Zwischen Makrele und Messer abgeschätzt - bei den meisten wird es eng...

Wir sollten daran denken das der WB sehr, sehr langsam wächst.... ich hatte in dieser Saison nichts unter 45cm mitgenommen. Und wenn schon "Massenfänge" anstehen, kann ein wenig Disziplin nicht schaden. Mit Verlaub: Was in NL als 38er in diesem Jahr weggefangen wurde fehlt UNS allen Anglern in 5-8 Jahren als wirklich "anständiger" Fisch....

Gruß von der Insel.


----------



## seeyou (8. November 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Die Fische hatten alle mind. 38cm! Wir haben die nachgemessen, klar war es bei manchen knapp aber untermaßig war keiner #d , bzw. die sind wieder reingefallen! Das Bild ist aus ca. 2  Entfernung und Höhe gemacht worden, das Messer ist noch weiter weg und liegt schräg! Also die waren ALLE maßig.#6 
Gruß, js.


----------



## barsch-jäger (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo!
wo in NL hast du denn gangelt??


----------



## Nolte (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo leute!...

Ich werde euch gerne mal bilder von "Wolsbarsche" schicken,leider gehts "technisch" gesehen bei mir nicht,(vorleuvig) werde mal mit Thomas davon sprechen dass er es bringt wan ich es in Mailen tue!...
Allerdings nicht aus Holand sondern aus Portugal.


----------



## Didiman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo! Wirds mich auch interesiert wo im Holland auf Wolsbarsche geangeld könte- durfte, wo die beisen.
Mfg Didi


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

:m |bla: Hallo barschangler!...

 sind es nicht 36 cm "mindestmass"??

 Habe auch im Oktober im den Europoort gebiet (Masvlatke,in den sogenante Papageienbeeck)geangelt mit mein sohn und habe 7 wolfe (gerade um die mindestmass)gefangen und 9 platte (flunder) etlischer witllinger,alles auf grund,es war nicht besonderes, aber im gespräche mit Holändischer angler
sol es da schöner und grösse wolfies geben,allerdings, muss man "vieeeel" blei
und montage mitnehmen (viel änger),nach der ferien fahre wieder nach Holand, aber bei Petten kurtz vor Den Helder (Dorsch fischerei vom boot aus)

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

@Nolte
Mindestmaß in den Niederlanden für Wolfsbarsch sind 36 cm.
Das mit dem Montageverlust im Ppgb stimmt. Aber wenn du in der Dämmerung dicht unter Land fischt nahe der ersten Kante fängst du nicht minder viel Fisch und verlierst kaum Montagen. 
@ Didiman schau mal hier |supergri
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/angeln_wolfsbarsch.html
http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/angeln_zeeland.html
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Spinnangeln_am_Europoort.html

Gruß Rob

*WOLFSBARSCHE UNTER 40CM SIND HÄUFIG NOCH NICHT GESCHLECHTSREIF*. Also wer noch in ein paar Jahren so einen fantastischen Fisch fangen möchte, sollte sich das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mit guten Beispiel voran gehen. Zurück zu MAMA


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

#6 Danke Rob!!!

 Wolte nur mit der mindestmass vom 36 cm aufmerksam machen ...
 Im Portugal iste/s ebenfalls 36 cm,mit der fischerei im Europoort
werde ich es noch einmal versuchen da es mir gefallen hat (ohne die änger)
kannst dass auto 30 m weit parken sehr gut, und ruhe, fand ich gut!!!

 Gruß |wavey:  Filipe Cardoso


----------



## Tado (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

hallo wollte mal fragen was für köder ihr benutzt?mein grösster war 6,5kg :l aber in Kroatien.....:q :q :q :q


----------



## Rob.a.m. (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Ich jage die Wölfis hiermit:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Wolfsbarsch_Wobbler_Kunstkoeder_Blinker.html

Gruß Rob


----------



## Tado (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

auch gute köder habe es mal probiert mit blinker wollen aber net die nehmen meistens bei uns rapala floating farbe: S und B die grössen: 9-13cm.Oder halt auf grund tintenfisch stücke oder sardelen.Wo hast du sie immer gefangen?gruss tado


----------



## esgof (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

hallo jens würde gerne auch mal auf w.barsch angeln kenne diesen fisch nur aus der küche.kann ich nicht mal bei euch  mit fahren könnte dich oder euch auch abholen habe einen kombi und  wohne in essen.mfg.esgof


----------



## Nomade (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo,

welche Ruten verwendet ihr denn bei den kleinen Wobblern und Blinkern?
Ich habe gehört, dass in Frankreich teilweise sehr kurze und feine Ruten mit 25-30g. maximalem Wurfgewicht eingesetzt werden, da man damit die Wobbler besser führen kann als mit langen Meerforellenruten.

THX!


----------



## Tado (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Also hab ne feine sportex mit wurfge. 20-40 super rute sehr geeignet für wobbler und gumi.Angle dazu noch mit 0.20mm schnur aber 300m auf der rolle.Das ist ein genuss den kann man net beschreiben einfach:m .hab auch meinen 6,5kg damit gelandet ohne probleme obwohl strömung war.


----------



## Nomade (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Wie lang ist denn die Rute ungefähr? Fischst Du damit nur vom Hafen / Molen, oder auch von Strand? Ist die 0,20mm Schnur ne normale Mono, wie z.B. Stroft? Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## Tado (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

also kganz normal mono.meine ist ne 3 m rute und die ist perfekt niemals länger nehmen.bei uns in kroatien fliest wie ein kanal ins meer totaler geheimtipp die sind immer dort aber wirklich immer.Aber ob sie immer beissen ne andere sacheWürde dir hafen buhnen und steinschüttungen unter wasser empfehlen stehen sehr oft dort und warten auf der lauer.aber schau auch wenns nur ein bach ist reicht die stehen 100% dort.


----------



## Nomade (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

danke noch mal!


----------



## Tado (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

kein problem.


----------



## esgof (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

halloschen würde gerne auch mal auf wolfbarsch angeln wer kann mich mit nehmen,kann dich auch abholen,oder vor ort treffen.mfg esgof ps.bin aus essen plz.gebiet 45


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie sich die Wolfsbarsche vom Mittelmeer im Drill verhalten.
Ich fische größtenteils an der niederländischen Küste, dort ist eine Rute mit einem WG von 20-40g unangebracht. Bei Fischen ab einer Größe von 60 cm wird der Drill mit solchem Gerät unkontrolierbar. Die Rute sollte *mindestens* !!! ein Wurfgewicht von 30-60g ( besser 50-120g) bezitzten, mit einer Länge von 3,30m. Wenn du noch mit einer 20er monofilen Schnur fischst wird es ein sehr kurzes Drillvergnügen, du bekommst noch den Anbiss mit und das wars dann auch; Schnurbruch. Bei der harten Gezeitenströmung, liegst du mit einer 15kg tragenden geflochtenen auf der sicheren Seite. Als Abriebschutz empfehle ich dir mittels Albrightknoten ein Stück (ca.1,20m lang) 0,50er monofile Schnur davor zu schalten. 
Den Wölfen von der Nordsee zu Liebe sollte man nicht mit Spielzeuggerät auf den Pelz rücken, den dieser kraftvolle Jäger will nicht Spielen der meint es Ernst|evil:.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Tado (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Naja ich weis net ob so schweres material nicht eher den wolf erschlägt.Und geflochtene schnur auf den wolf|kopfkrat #d #d #d  es sind keine riesen in Holland.Ich denk mal das der wolf sehr vorsichtig ist und 0,20 im kanal bei strömmung ist ein genuss.Es geht ja nur darum auch spass am angeln zu haben,z.B. beim Drill.Aber das ist mir noch nie passiert das ein Wolf die schnur kappen kann beim biss.Übrigens die beste 0,20 schnur dafür ist von fendreel:m ist top ungeschlagen noch:q ach übrigens würde es mal mit anfüttern probieren bringt auch erfolge.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

@Tado, du warst tatsächlich noch nicht an der niederländischen Küste. Mit Fischen um die 70 cm ist jeder Zeit zu rechnen und dabei handelt es sich nicht um Ausnahmen. Das mit dem Spielzeug meine ich ernst, wenn ein größeres Exemplar einsteigt bleibt die Rute krum bis zur Landung. 
Ich befische die Nordseewölfe schon seid einigen Jahren regelmäßig und mir sind des öfteren deutsche Angeler begegnet die sich mit Meerforellengerät an den Herrscher der Nordsee gewagt haben. Und, sie haben den Kampf mit diesem Kraftpacket verloren. 
Mein Tipp für Träumer: besser informieren dann klappts auch mit dem Fangerfolg.
Selbst Wolfsbarschcracks die beinahe täglich an Wasser sind verwenden ab mitte Juli mittlerweil 0.60er monofile Vorfäch, die wissen schon warum und dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich selbst habe schon Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren und das mit 0.50 Flourcarbon.
Also besser informieren bevor man falsche Auskünft gibt.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Tado (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

So mein lieber grosse sprüche zu klopfen ist leicht.Den Wolfsbarsch angel ich schon seit 16 Jahre.Ich rede nur aus Erfahrung und denk mir keine Geschichten aus.Der Wolf ist so schlau das bei uns max. mit 0,30 schnur gefischt wird vom boot aus.Das auch vollkommen ausreicht.Ich habe schon oft beobachtet wie er ne kurve macht um die schnur weil er sie sieht.In Holland ist das wasser meistens trübe oder?bei uns ist es hellblau dann können sie sich schon denken wie vorsichtig er ist.Bei meinen erfahrungen ist nur eins zu beachten haken nicht grösser als 1\0.Am besten als köder tintenfisch kopf auf die pop up art der spielt dann verrückt.Sie können den Wolf mit dem Zander vergleichen hat fast die selben angewohnheiten.Ich habe alle wolfsbarsche auf der 0,20 schnur gelandet und wo ist jetzt der unterschied zwischen Holland wolf und kroatien wolf?in meiner ganzen laufbahn hatte ich 3 wölfe verloren aber nur weil sie net richtig zugepackt haben.Selbst in Irland hab ich von freunden gehört das dort mit 0,25 geangelt wird auf wolf mit der spinnangel.Oder wird vielleicht auf zander mit 0,60 schnur geangelt?


----------



## esgof (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

wow nicht alle auf einmal melden.alles nur streit hähne hier oder geht auch jemand mal angeln?


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Jo,und wir wissen alle noch nicht wo sie denn jetzt in Holland genau gefangen werden?

Oder in der Maas? lach

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Sprücheklopfer, trübes Wasser, keine Riesen ?
Die Fische sind zwar vom letzten Jahr, die Saison ist ja noch jung...

Gefangen nähe Rotterdam (nieuwe waterweg bei Rozenburg) bei klaren Wasser, Köder Twister: Gator Langhorst Farbe: perlmutt. Noch weiter Fragen?

Gruß Streithahn und Sprücheklopfer#h


----------



## Rob.a.m. (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Oh Sorry, der erste Wölfi ( meiner) habe ich auf Shad gefangen ( Gator ) Farbe: Salt/Pepper. Der andere Fisch hat mein Kupel auf Ditto´s Langhorst Twister gefangen, Farbe: Perlmutt. So jetzt ist´s Richtig.#d
Im letzten Jahr war allerdings der neue X-Rap (Makrele/blau) in 10cm der beste Köder.
Mehr Tipps per PN#6

Gruß Rob 
Team angelmagazin.com
Am WE gehts wieder zur Wolfsjagd.
@ Tado, Man hört so vieles... wie oft im Jahr beanglest du denn den Wolfsbarsch, ich für meinen Teil mind. 4mal im Monat ( von April bis Okt/Nov.).


----------



## Tado (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hab meine festen zeiten an die ich mich halte vom 20.5-11.11.06 .Die aller beste zeit ist vom 10.6.-20.6.06 da es bei uns  etwas regnen tut und die temperaturen schwanken.Ein super wetter für wolfi aber bin meistens im jahr 2 monate am angeln auf den wolf und den rest der zeit auf karpfen.Gruss Tado


----------



## loup (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo Kollegen !

Die Wölfe werden immer häufiger bei uns erwischt und ich möchte nochmal ohne zu stänkern an alle appellieren ein freiwilliges Schonmaß von mindestens 45 cm einzuhalten. Man kriegt immer noch genug Fisch und die Barsche werden erst im Alter von ca. 7 Jahren bei einer Länge von 45-50 cm geschlechtsreif. Das gültige Schonmaß ist nicht ausreichend und wenn man sich nicht freiwillig beschränkt, landen wir da wo die Engländer sind, daß man nämlich nahezu keine Fische über 40 cm mehr erwischt und der Nachwuchs ausbleibt. Ich persönlich nehme nur Fische über 50 cm mit und an guten Tagen auch nur noch größere.

Boris


----------



## Rob.a.m. (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Nur Fische über 50cm und größer?? Meinst du nicht das du dir damit ein Eigentor schießt? 
Ich habe in dieser Saison auch gut zugeschlagen, der größte Teil meiner Beute hatte ein Maß zwischen 55-60 cm. 
Na klar, Schoolenbaarsjes und Lijnknacker waren auch dabei, aber die schwimmen alle wieder. Meiner Meinung nach gehören die Kleinen und die großen Leichfische wieder zurück in die See um zu wachsen und den Bestand zu erhalten, man sollte sich jedoch selbst mal ins Gewissen reden denn auch der Nordsee-Wolfsbarsch läuft mittlerweile Gefahr das Schicksal mit dem Kabeljau zu teilen. Gewiss das Schohnmaß ist schon ziemlich knapp bemessen, aber alle größeren Fische gleich mit nach Hause zu nehmen um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen... .


Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com

P.S. natürilch esse ich auch sehr gern " loup de mer ", 
nur muß es nicht jeden tag sein


----------



## joopie (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin jetzt erst auf die Seite gekommen.
Wolfsbarsche befische ich seit ca. 15 Jahren in Nordholland, so in der Gegend von den Helder. 
Fangsaison da oben ist so ab Juni, in der Regel erst wenn die Wassertemperatur mindestens 12 Grad ist. Saisonende ist dann, wenn die ersten Hagelschauer kommen. Das kann je nach Wetter so Mitte Oktober, aber auch mal Mitte November sein.
Der Befischungsdruck ist sehr groß, da ein Großteil der niederländischen "Angler" in der Saison bis zu 16 Stunden am Tag fischt. Da bekommt jeder Barsch was auf die Rübe und wird verkauft. Die Chinarestaurants nehmen selbst Babys von 10 cm ab. Es ist einfach grausam.
Allerdings muss man sich auch mal ansehen, was in Ijmuiden im Visafslag täglich gelandet und versteigert wird.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen und Prognosen, wird sich der Fang von Seebarsch spätestens in 5 Jahren, zumindest in Nordholland erledigt haben, leider!
#c


----------



## Flußkrebs (1. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Habe gestern auf der Pier von Ijmuiden einige Wolfsbarsche im Tang rauben sehen. War ein wenig verwundert wegen der Jahreszeit, war leider nur auf Kabeljau eingestellt, ein schnelles Umbauen hät sich vielleicht gelohnt, aber es sollten schließlich Dorsche werden, die Wölfe heb ich mir für den Sommer auf.

greez Flußkrebs


----------



## Rob.a.m. (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hi Fußkrebs,
bist du dir ganz sicher das die vermeindlichen Wolfsbarsche keine Meerforellen waren? Diese treiben sich zur Zeit nähmlich dicht unter Land herum, es können aber auch kleine Wolfsbarsche (schoolenbaarsjes bis 45cm) gewesen sein. Diese haben wir aufgrund des milden Winterklimas schon im Januar gefangen. 

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com

PS: häng mal eine lebende Garnele an den Haken dann weist du mehr


----------



## DxcDxrsch (8. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

gibt es denn eigentlich auch realistische chancen wolfsbarsche weiter östlich zu fangen? vor schiermonnikoog oder in der richtung?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (8. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Schiermonnikoog ist eigentlich weniger für Wolfsbarsche bekannt, aber ein Versuch bei den Tiefen Prielausläufern oder den tiefen Rinnen zwischen den Sandbänken lohnt sich bestimmt. Besser läuft es auf der deutschen Nachbarinsel Borkum, im Hafen oder zwischen den Wellenbrechen stehen die Chancen einen der begeehrten Stachelritter zu landen besser .

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## DxcDxrsch (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

und wie siehts aus mit den deutschen nordseeküsten? also ich meine jetzt nich auf den inseln! wir anglen schon seit jahren an der knock und haben da noch nie was wolfsbarsch gesehen oder gehört! 
man fängt die doch auch wohl als beifang beim brandungsanglen nicht wahr?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Am Knock keine Wolfsbarsche? Auf der niedrländischen Seite werden jeden Sommer Wölfis gefangen. Sie werden dort sogar gezielt beangelt. Zugegeben selbst war ich noch nicht vor Ort bekomme aber die Fangmeldung aus zuverlässiger Quelle. Na klar kann man auch vom Festland aus Wolfsbarsche fangen. Sommer 2003 habe ich sogar welche bei Cuxhaven gefangen, zwar nicht die größten aber immerhin um die 55cm. Top Angelstelle waren die Buhnen in der Nähe der Kugelbarke, bei Nacht .
Ich denk mir das an vielen Orten keiner auf Wolfsabrsch angelt, also muß man schon Pioniearbeit leisten. Nur wer was wagt gewinnt#6 .

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## DxcDxrsch (13. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

das versteh ich aber nich... von der knock aus kann man die niederländische seite sogar sehen! aber nix mit wolfsbarsch! 
ab was für ner wassertemperatur ist es denn am besten für wolfis?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (14. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Die Wassertemeratur sollte schon die 14°C Marke überschritten haben, aber nicht nur die Wassertemperatur ist von wichtiger Bedeutung. Auch die Sonnenstunden sollten am Tage schon ihr Maximum erreichen damit der Wolfsbarsch aktiv nach Nahrung sucht, ergo der Sommer muß her (kleiner Tipp: wenn sich die Hornhechte blicken lassen sind die Wölfis nicht mehr weit).
Top Angelpätze zum Brandungsangeln als auch zum Spinnfischen sind Stellen wo das Wasser ordentlich strömt (Gezeitenhub) und Nahrung aufgewirbelt. Buhnen (Wellenbrecher) mit steiniger Sohle, Hafenbefestigung (Basaltblöcke) oder tiefe Rinnen alles gute Hot Spots.
Man bedenke auch das die Wolfsbarschschwärme umherziehen und nicht wie viele meinen einen festen Standort haben.

Naturköder: Seeringelwürmer, Garnelen (lebend!! an der Posenmontage-unschlagbar), frisch gehäutet Strandkrabben, frische !! Sandaale. 
Von Fischfetzen, alte und tiefgefrorene Sandaale, Wattwürmer,
kann ich nur abraten.

Wie gesagt das Wolfsbarschangeln an unserer Küste steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und wenn keiner den Anfang wagt wird es auch so bleiben.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

hmmm gut gut dann wird das diesen sommer mal adequat getestet! also dann müsste dort eine stelle ein echter wolfsmagnet sein... nun ja gut das wird sich dann ja zeigen!


----------



## Flußkrebs (15. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*



Rob schrieb:


> Hi Fußkrebs,
> bist du dir ganz sicher das die vermeindlichen Wolfsbarsche keine Meerforellen waren? Diese treiben sich zur Zeit nähmlich dicht unter Land herum, es können aber auch kleine Wolfsbarsche (schoolenbaarsjes bis 45cm) gewesen sein. Diese haben wir aufgrund des milden Winterklimas schon im Januar gefangen.
> 
> Gruß Rob
> ...


 

Ne, das waren sicher keine mefos, hatte genügend Zeit, die in Augenschein zu nehmen-und selbst wenn, ich denke mal, dass die holländische bezeichnung zeeforel, unsere meerforelle bezeichnet, und die ist ganzjährig geschont.

Bin am WE wieder in Holland gewesen, aber leider nur 2std Zeit zum Fischen gehabt-hab meinen ersten horni gesehen, leider tot am Strand...und von krabben angefressen. 
Habs mit den Krabben ausprobiert, hats aber leider nicht gebracht...


Und da ich nix gefangen hab und auf dem Rückweg Stau war, hab ich nochmal kurz angehalten und eine meiner Lieblingsgrachten an der Spaarne (Haarlem/Penningsveer) befischt, ein kräftiger Schuppenkarpfen (Wildform) kam dabei raus-einfach schwimmende krentenbollen(holländische Milchbrötchen) angeboten :g  -den hab ich dann wieder schwimmen lassen- ich liebe dieses land:l petri Flußkrebs


----------



## Rob.a.m. (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Mittlerweile sind auch die ersten (größeren)Wolfsbarsch im Süden der niederländischen Küste angekommen.
Die Hornis werden sich noch ein bis zwei Wochen zeitlassen.
Am WE werde ich mal wieder den Europoort unter die Lupe nehmen .

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Flußkrebs (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Na da wünsch ich dir viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß auf den ersten richtigen wolf in diesem Jahr. Ich werd jetzt regelmäßig bis Oktober hoch nach Ijmuiden fahren und Bericht erstatten. cu Flußkrebs


----------



## joopie (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Ich war am Wochenende in den Helder und habe über die Buschtrommeln gehört, dass am Europort und in Ijmuiden bereits Seebarsche, auch grössere, gefangen werden.
In den Helder gibt es ab und an kleinere Seebarsche. Das Wasser ist mit 11 Grad noch etwas kalt, so dass der Kleinfisch noch recht tief steht.

Bei den Fischen die in die Kleinfischschwärme hauen, handelt es sich oftmals auch um Finten, die sehr gierig sind und an der Angel einen tollen Sport bieten. Die sind zum essen allerdings nicht ganz so gut, weil sie viele Gräten haben.
:m


----------



## DxcDxrsch (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

ach des is mir alles zu weit wech, gibts die denn net näher der deutschen grenze?


----------



## joopie (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hi DocDorsch,
näher ranrücken kann man das Meer leider nicht!
Vielleicht ist ja Borkum näher bei Dir dran!
Da auf den Buhnen geht es auch recht gut auf Wolfsbarsche!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ach des is mir alles zu weit wech, gibts die denn net näher der deutschen grenze?


 

Gerüchten zu Folge,sollen die ersten in der Thülsfelder
Talsperre gesichtet worden sein. 

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## DxcDxrsch (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

 püh


----------



## Steph75 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Gerüchten zu Folge,sollen die ersten in der Thülsfelder
> Talsperre gesichtet worden sein.
> 
> :q Aüsserst witzig


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

@ Doc Dorsch, da hilft nur eins dranbleiben. War bei mir auch nicht anders, als ich vor über 15 Jahren mich dem Wolfsbarsch gewidmet habe mußte ich mir alles selbst beibringen da war das Wolfsbarschangeln noch eher ein großes Geheimniss.
Nur wer kämpft kann gewinnen,...  .

@ all, immer langsam mit dem Pferden die Saison ist ja noch jung, ab Mai geht es dann richtig rund:l .

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg für die Wolfsbarschsaison,
Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## DxcDxrsch (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

hey jungz, 

gibts schon was neues von der wolfsfront?


----------



## joopie (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Jau,
ich hab meinen Jahresvorrat an Bleiköpfen gegossen, den Rucksack voll Gummischlangen, etliche Meter (Kilometer?) Geflochtene gekauft und werde ab Freitag den Jungs mal auf den Zahn fühlen!
 :vik:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Es werden schon Wolfsbarsche am Europoort (Hoek van Holland) und an einigen Plätzen in Zeeland gefangen nur noch nicht so zahlreich.
Wir wahren mit den Feederruten vergangenes Wochenende am Beerkanal (Europoort) unterwegs auf Plattfisch & Co., hatten aber auch einige kleine schoolenbaarsjes als Beifang (gingen allesamt wieder zurück zur Mama um noch etwas zu wachsen ).
Wichtig! erkundigkt euch nach der aktuellen Fangfarbe, denn die Wölfis sind nicht nur früh dran sie stellen auch noch Ansprüche#d .

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## DxcDxrsch (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

sag mal von wo aus fährstn du dahin? wohnst du in Holland oder weit hastes?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Noch nicht , ich wohne noch in Duisburg.

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## DxcDxrsch (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

is ja auch nich grad im die ecke....


----------



## Rob.a.m. (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Wenn man bedenkt das einige nach Nordholland fahren um Hechte zu angeln. Oder zur Ostsee, dann nehme ich die Fahrzeit von knapp2 std. auf mich, der Diesel ist in Holland eh was billiger|supergri .

Davon mal abgesehen, der Wolfsbarsch faziniert mich schon seid über 10 Jahren, von diesem Fisch komme ich einfach nicht mehr los#c |supergri .

Gruß Rob


----------



## esgof (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

hallo rob 
ich würde auch mal gerne auf wolfsbarsch gehen oder einfach auf alles an der küste was hällst du von fahrgemeinschaft komme aus essen mfg.esgof


----------



## DerFischfänger (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

MoinMoin#h 
Wie sehen euere Erfahrungen mit den Wölfen in Zeeland , bsonders auf der Insel Walcheren aus??

Ich fahre seit gut 15 Jahren dort immer in den Urlaub.Meine gefangenden Wölfe waren nie wirklich groß- immer nur Beifang beim Angeln auf Makrele,Plattfische und Meeräschen.
Ich fische dort hauptsächlich auf Aal und Meeräsche, aber dies Jahr würde ich es gern auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen, en  dicken Barsch zu fangen. 
Die großen Wolfsbarsche, die ich dort gesehen habe, wurden fast ausschließlich vom Boot an einer Sandbank gefangen.
Mfg


----------



## DxcDxrsch (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

ach mensch ich will auch wolfsbarsch fangen  
bis jetzt klappt das noch nich so gut


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Tach zusammen,
@ esgof & all, da bist du nicht allein, wenn ich auf alle Anfragen positiv reagieren könnte dann muß ich wohl meinen Job an den Nagel hängen. Warum wagt ihr nicht mal selbst den Versuch. Klar das ich euch hier mit Tipps und Tricks hier jederzeit zur Zeite stehe (bitte dann aber mit Ortsangabe und Zeitpunkt, das würde mir schon weiterhelfen), wer hier seine Angelplätze nicht veröffentlichen möchte kann dieses auch per PM tätigen.
Hier schonmal vorab ein paar Infos:
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Angelberichte_Meeresangeln.html
Einfach mal durchwühlen, weitere Fragen? immer her damit.

@ DerFischfänger, große Wolfsbarsche werden nicht nur an einer Sandbank vom Boot aus gefangen (laßt euch nicht immer von unseren niederländischen Nachbarn einen Bären aufbinden), die beste Zeit für Linecracker vom Ufer her, ist der Saisonbeginn April/Mai nach der Laichzeit wenn die großen Schulen noch an ihren Laichplätzen in Flachwasser verweilen. Ab Juni bis August ziehen einige (auch der größte Teil von Fischen über 70cm) wieder raus zu den Wracks und andere futterträchtigen Orte.
Von August bis mitte November ist wieder das große Sammeln der Schwärme angesagt was auch dann in Ufernähe stattfindet, nur gestalltet sich die Suche nach den Wolfsbarschen etwas schwieriger den die Schwärmen sind auf Futtersuch und ziehen ständig umher, was das erste Gebot für Wolfsjäger beinhaltet: Vor dem großen Fang ist ersteinmal suchen angesagt, letztes Wochenende hab ich mal eben vor Ort 90km abgrissen um den ersten Fisch an der Angel zu spüren, weiter folgten dann auch|supergri.
Hier ein paar Infos zu meinem Lieblings-gewässer(Küstenabschnitt):
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Die_Oosterschelde.html

Gruß Rob


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hallo Leute,

über Pfingsten war ich in Holland und abe an der Schleuse Neilje Jans (schreibt man das so?) mein Glück auf Wolfsbarsch versucht. Leider habe ich nichts gefangen. An zwei Tagen habe ich Mit Gummi, Wobblern und Tobis das Wasser durchpflügt. Alles war vergebens. Einige Niederländer sind recht schmerzlos in den abgesperrten Bereich direkt vor der Schleuse gegangen und haben dort noch ein paar Heringe und Makrelen gefangen. Es sollen auch Wolfsbarsche und Pollacks gefangen worden sein. Dies aber nur vom Hörensagen. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Holländischen Kollegen ausnahmslos mit einem Makrelen bzw. Heringspaternoster geangelt haben, an dessen Ende sich entweder ein Heringsblei oder aber ein kleiner Pilker, seltener ein Blinker befunden hat. Offensichtlich gehen sie mit dieser Montage auch auf Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche in Holland gefangen!*

Hi Koljak,
direkt an den Fluttoren (Neeltje Jans) werden nicht so viele Wolfsbarsche gefangen, besser laeuft es ein Stueck weiter weg.
Die meisten "Niederlaender " die dort angeln, entpuppen sich haeufig als Urlauber. Glaub mir Pollaks werden bei den Toren eher seltener gefangen, es handelt sich bei den vermuteten Pollaks um kleine Wittlinge.
Ich war in der in der letzten Zeit oefters da, und muss sagen die Woelfis sind richtig in Beisslaune.
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Der_Startschuss_ist_gefallen.html
Gruss Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------

